# Do your fraternal twins look alike??



## TattooMummy

Hi All,

I am now 17 weeks+4 fraternal twins, and we have recenty had it confirmed that they are boy/girl :happydance:

I am aware of some girl/girl and boy/boy fraternal twins which look very alike despite being non-identical (like the Olsen twins MaryKate and Ashley are actually non-identical twins but look so alike they played idnetical twins ont he tv). 

But I am really curious how often boy/girl twins look a lot alike?
I am blonde haired & blue eyed, and my OH is Brown haired & green eyed 
so could go either way really LOL 

So just curious to see what others have found after having their fraternal twins? :winkwink: 

All different ages etc would be really interesting :thumbup:

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev096pr___.png


----------



## _Vicky_

They are no more related than siblings years apart in age so the answer is the same as - do brothers and sisters look alike? Some do some don't. I don't think my frat boys do (they are three in Jan) my Sis has b/g twins who are 6 and look similar but not alike now they are bigger her boy is a lot bigger than the girl so don't really get the twin attention anymore either. 

But then again lots of people DO think my boys look alike xxxx


----------



## Bumblebee117

you can see in my pic that mine don't look alike at all! when they were born my girl looked like me and my boy like OH. Now it is the other way round. 

Except that my son has blue eyes and OH has brown/green and I have brown eyes. Guess he got that from my granddad. my daughter has brown eyes.

at my local twins club there are b/g twins and they look very similar so like pp said - can go either way! 

xxx


----------



## jackie2012

Mine have similar features but my boy is bigger and my girl is dainty but my other boys who are not twins look similar also.
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20121022.JPG
File size: 92.2 KB
Views: 18









PA260100.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mrs Mc

Bumblebee117 said:


> you can see in my pic that mine don't look alike at all! when they were born my girl looked like me and my boy like OH. Now it is the other way round.
> 
> Except that my son has blue eyes and OH has brown/green and I have brown eyes. Guess he got that from my granddad. my daughter has brown eyes.
> 
> at my local twins club there are b/g twins and they look very similar so like pp said - can go either way!
> 
> xxx

Okay, I would say your twinnies really look alike!!:haha: I actually wondered whether you were being sarcastic! :blush:


----------



## Mea

Mine are very similar looking they are both blonde haired and blue eyed!! I do get a lot if people that don't understand twins ask if they are identical! Even though they are boy/girl.


----------



## san fran shan

I wonder if one of my twins will have dark hair and olive skin like my husband and one will be fair skinned with light hair like me. Or if it will just be a blend of us both. I am dying to see what they look like!! My husband and I joke about who has the stronger genes. All the boys on his side of the family look so much alike I have a feeling our babies will look more like him...which is fine :) 

I have known a couple friends who have younger or older siblings and they look SO much alike you would think they are twins. Me and my sisters (not twins) don't look a like at all really.


----------



## lizziedripping

Mine are boys and apart from having white blond hair and blue eyes they look nothing alike feature-wise. All 4 of my kids have the 'family stamp' tho and look similar in terms of colouring, but one twin looks more like my eldest boy, and the other is like my daughter xx


----------



## san fran shan

I also think strangers will always perceive them as looking more alike than their mom and dad or close family members do.


----------



## Wind

san fran shan said:


> I wonder if one of my twins will have dark hair and olive skin like my husband and one will be fair skinned with light hair like me. Or if it will just be a blend of us both. I am dying to see what they look like!

My girl has the same olive complexion that my husband has (before they were born we chose the name Olive for her.:haha:) and she has his blood type. Other than that she looks exactly like me. My boy has my fair Irish skin and my blood type. Other than that he looks exactly like his dad. People often laugh when they see the four of us together.


----------



## Wind

As you can see, mine look nothing alike.
 



Attached Files:







Mom, Grant and Olive 09-28-12 (smaller).jpg
File size: 260.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## _Vicky_

There is a lady at twins club she is half Chinese and her husband is White pale skin, blue eyes and the reddest hair you have ever seen. Her girl is the same colouring as him and her boy the same as her. It's very odd as looking at these babies you wouldn't even guess they were related!!


----------



## jogami

I have the funniest feeling that our girls are going to look TOTALLY different! I think one will be fair while the other dark. I think one will be short while the other tall etc. I am dark, olive skin and dark brown hair/ eyes while DH is fair. He has blonde/ light brown hair (before he went bald :haha:) and blue eyes. We are both Portuguese and his parents and siblings are not as fair as DH so I'll be curious to see! My brother is also fair, blue eyes and fair hair, so there's a possibility, although the darker genes are dominant so they could both turn out dark! DS is not as fair as DH but also not as dark as me, he has medium brown hair and hazel eyes, sometimes green sometimes brown. So they could also turn out like that :thumbup:

It's going to be so much fun finding out :happydance:


----------



## Bumblebee117

haha, yeah I agree with san fran - to others they always look alike much more than to us. :)

I like that you said mine look alike though! :) 

My son is the first boy on my side of the family since 1946 (I think, maybe 1944) and therefore he looks like me and my mum and my sisters, also a bit like my granddad - who was the last boy before Finn.


----------



## drsquid

im super curious to see what mine look like. i used a donor so i have a general description but really don't know what he looks like. he is vietnamese and im white so.. my cousin's wife is vietnamese and the 3 kids look a lot more like her than him, and im not just being biased as her sister married a white guy as well and her kids got the hubbies lighter curly hair (my cousin has curly hair but all 3 kids are pin straight). i know they wont get my light eyes (not a lot of blue eyes lurking in the vietnamese gene pool) but my hair is relatively dark and curly so... very curious


----------



## lambchops

Im dying to know what my girlies look like too. My OH is olive skinned, dark dark hair, bright blue eyes and on a few of our scan pics our twin 2 the smaller lady, her profile is just the image of his! I know its on a scan and its hard to tell from a blurry picture, but it is just his profile! SO i think she will look like him, ill be surprised if she doesnt. I on the other hand, im naturally dark blonde, pale, freckly haha so if twinnie 1 looks like me it will be so funny having 2 completely different people!


----------



## wondertwins

My twins look nothing alike. They are so different that people often look at us funny when we say they're twins. "Are you sure you brought the right baby home?" :dohh: In fact, the main reason I dress them alike is to reinforce the fact that they are actually related. The reason for this is that my husband is Ethiopian and I have Greek/Anglo roots. So there is a lot of genetic diversity to choose from. :) They're both lush and gorgeous. Just very different. :flower:


----------



## TattooMummy

Aww thanks for all the lovely replies :flower:love seeing the pictures especially :D it makes it so much exciting for me to see them and makes me wonder what ours will be like too :winkwink:

I love hearing about the differences and similarties, does seem to be a trend where the mum's don't think their franteranl twins look alike, but other people looking at them do :winkwink: LOL

I think that some of them do look alot alike too looking at the piccies ;) but I suppose as their mum you know them in a way no-one else does so will always see them differently even if have similar hair, etc.

I kinda want mine to look similar :blush: Think it's so cute:winkwink: 
But I do have a feeling that one is gonna look like OH and one is going to look like me heehee :hugs:


----------



## TattooMummy

I know it might sound a bit daft :blush: but I was thinking that maybe because the eggs and sperm were from the 'same batch' so to speak :winkwink: that this might make the genetic dna they share more likely to be similar? (even though different eggs and sperm, but are of same age/batch of sperm/eggs...if that makes any sense?! LOL)

This isn't anything scientific, it was just something I was wandering about, but I must admit from the replies and what I have seen online they have as much chance of looking alike as do as looking completely different LOL:dohh:

heehee xxxx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev096pr___.png


----------



## indifference

TattooMummy said:


> I know it might sound a bit daft :blush: but I was thinking that maybe because the eggs and sperm were from the 'same batch' so to speak :winkwink: that this might make the genetic dna they share more likely to be similar? (even though different eggs and sperm, but are of same age/batch of sperm/eggs...if that makes any sense?! LOL)
> 
> This isn't anything scientific, it was just something I was wandering about, but I must admit from the replies and what I have seen online they have as much chance of looking alike as do as looking completely different LOL:dohh:
> 
> heehee xxxx

OT but where in devon are you from? i'm from torquay but live in london :) And also very much into tattoos!!


----------



## TwoBumps

Mine are fraternal twins but are very similar - in fact no one actually believes us when we say they are not identical! DH and I are both tall with blonde hair and blue eyes though so it's not really surprising they are so similar and if we ever had anymore I think they would also probably look very similar to the boys!
 



Attached Files:







Boys Aug 2012.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## fidgets mammy

yip i would have said yrs were id. yet mibe are but have similarities. same features but different head shapes n smiles.


----------



## fidgets mammy

i looked after fraternals. one was the spit of his dad-dark hair n eyes the other lighter hair n blue eyes spit of his mam. qiute cute i thought. totally different personalities. i adored those boys. still do. 
id had them since babies til nearly 3. then i got twins. talk about coincidence. 

even tho mine are id isla is the spit of my son. we call her finn with a foof.


----------



## arj

Marykate and Ashley said that they are mirror twins, which are a form of identical. They said it on the Ellen Degeneres show, but Wikipedia thinks that they are Fraternal


----------



## fidgets mammy

yr right arj. u can only be mirror twins if yr id. i always thought they were id. but must be if theyre mirror.


----------



## ShelbyLC

I have a friend with boy/girl twins and the only way I can tell them apart is looking at their clothes! They are almost 2yo and look incredibly similar. :thumbup:


----------



## _Vicky_

This may be photos lol

https://https://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/169962_10151121869562475_248113365_o.jpg

Nope give up trying to add on my phone lol will add some in when I am on laptop xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nope!! Similar but definitely easy to tell them apart


----------



## arj

TwoBumps said:


> Mine are fraternal twins but are very similar - in fact no one actually believes us when we say they are not identical! DH and I are both tall with blonde hair and blue eyes though so it's not really surprising they are so similar and if we ever had anymore I think they would also probably look very similar to the boys!

Have you had a DNA test? I was totally convinced mine were frats, they look so different and had seperate sacs and placentas, but a DNA test (to prove to everyone they were fraternal) said they are ID!! It was the weirdest thing knowing that, but now it all makes sense!


----------

